# Plamsa or LCD?



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm just about t replace our existing 5 year old LCD TV,which is being moved into our rebuilt conservatory, and at present am torn between these two models -

Same Size, Same Manufacturer, Same Price -

Would appreciate any views, especially from any experts 

http://www.johnlewis.com/230563560/Product.aspx

http://www.johnlewis.com/230672899/Product.aspx

TIA


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Plasma:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

NickP said:


> I'm just about t replace our existing 5 year old LCD TV,which is being moved into our rebuilt conservatory, and at present am torn between these two models -
> 
> Same Size, Same Manufacturer, Same Price -
> 
> ...


The HD ready model was one I was seeking to purchase last Friday 'luckily' the store did not have them in stock as it forced me to look at the other considerations, now then the HD ready vs Full HD argument? Unless you are going to offer the set a full HD 1080 input, then you will actually be better off with a HD ready set. The widely advertised Samsung for £479 was one of the options, once in Currys and actually looking at the pictures (make sure you see the screen with live proper pics not these computer generated graphic films like toy story etc. Also the viewing distance from the screen will have an effect a good tv can be watched from close as well as a distance, I sit 3 meteres from my screen and the 37" is right (although 42-46" is suggested) 
Anyways I ended up with the LG LH2000 the guy in currys was flabbergasted that I chose that over the 'on paper' better spec and cheaper Samsung but you only had to look at the picture of the 2 tv's and there was no argument.
Also do note that the TVs you have your eye on can be had for £450-£499 quite comfortably, so see if JL will do a price match. At the same time I got a LG M227WD for the bedroom which now doubles up as my PC monitor :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Woops, forgot to add, in the early days plasma was closer to crt than lcd ever could , and as such was suited to smaller screens and plasma larger screens, however things have improved and lcds are getting larger, things to watch for in the picture is movement, make sure it is not blurred, ie a football looks like a ball once kicked and not a comet.


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

I've got a Panny Plasma (37") can't remember the model but its about a year old now, much preferred it over the LCD's. Got mine from John Lewis as well. If you can find it cheaper (do a online search) and the shop actually has physical premises (ie you can go and visit the store) John Lewis will price match. The model i got was £799 in their store, got it price matched to £599 plus the 5 year warranty!!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Avanti said:


> Also do note that the TVs you have your eye on can be had for £450-£499 quite comfortably, so see if JL will do a price match. :thumb:


Yes, had found them cheaper elsewhere, but the reassurance of the JL 5 year warranty makes me happy to pay the extra £50 or so


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Where is PJS when you need him


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

gherkin said:


> I've got a Panny Plasma (37") can't remember the model but its about a year old now, much preferred it over the LCD's.


37PX80 it'll be.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Pioneer 5090 done imo.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

NickP said:


> I'm just about t replace our existing 5 year old LCD TV,which is being moved into our rebuilt conservatory, and at present am torn between these two models -
> 
> Same Size, Same Manufacturer, Same Price -
> 
> Would appreciate any views, especially from any experts


Viewing distance?
Sources? e.g Freeview, Virgin, Sky+ HD, DVD, console(s), B-R player (if you don't have a PS3), etc
Absolute top budget?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=131530
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=131320
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130036


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

PJS said:


> Viewing distance?
> Sources? e.g Freeview, Virgin, Sky+ HD, DVD, console(s), B-R player (if you don't have a PS3), etc
> Absolute top budget?


Viewing Distance - Approx 10-12ft
Sources - Presently Standard Sky +, upscaling Yamaha DVD Player

Ideally I'd not like to go over £600


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Best option in that case is going to be the 42" Panasonic X10, as you're not going to benefit from a native 1080P panel.
If you can stretch the budget to include the 50"X10, then that would be the optimum size for your distance.
That said however, if you're only really after a TV, rather than trying to recreate the cinema experience in the home, then the 42" will suffice, as even the 37 will.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Get a panasonic or pioneer plasma. Plasma appears more stable than LCD at the moment, but watch for burn-in on continuous screen images. A 42" would keep your cost down as its a standard screen size now. Web search for the best prices. 
I have a Panasonic 42" PX4270BA, freeveiw pictures are bloody good and it just sings with 720p DVD films. NOT 1080p ready though. I'll just wait for the cost of 1080p equipment to come down before changing.

Hope this helps

Richard:thumb:


----------



## timbo4321 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have 42" Pioneer Plasma. Plasma wins every time for me. Bluray DVD's like Planet Earth are almost 3d effect, beautiful, but look out for the new LED Samsung LCD TV, equally stunning pictures but the budget is a little tight for these. Good luck - hardest decision ever as there is so much stuff out there.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

10-12 feet! get a 50" if space allowsor at least a 42" its amazing how small they become after a few weeks. Either way Plasma is the best PQ v VFM around. I have a Panasonic G10 50" after upgrading from a 42" Panasonic PV500. I wanted improved black level and solid 24fps playback.

Buy from JL Lewis if you want the 5yr warranty but try and find the screen in the same town from the likes of Richersounds and pricematch. Whilst my G10 is a 1080p screen it copes well with 576i.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

whatever you buy lads, make sure you get cashback

http://www.topcashback.co.uk/


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

PJS said:


> 37PX80 it'll be.


That'll be the one, great picture, blu ray and ps3 look great on it, just wish i could afford Sky HD!


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Plasma I have a Panasonic Vierra anything over 40" you should go with Plasma. Also Plasma are better for fast moving stuff like sports etc.

I was going to buy a Sony lcd researched on the net etc and it looked good went to Comet to see it and it was pants any moving stuff left a blurry trail at the same time I saw the Vierra and it looked great.

Also most of the big flash houses I work on as a Carpenter have Plasmas fitted, which should tell you something.

PS got mine from John Lewis 5yr guarantee and price matched with a company online but they had a shop in Manchester , they matched it even though I live in London. I paid about £600 for a 42" Vierra which at the time last year was £1000 in John Lewis.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chippy1970 said:


> Plasma I have a Panasonic Vierra anything over 40" you should go with Plasma. Also Plasma are better for fast moving stuff like sports etc.
> 
> I was going to buy a Sony lcd researched on the net etc and it looked good went to Comet to see it and it was pants any moving stuff left a blurry trail at the same time I saw the Vierra and it looked great.
> 
> ...


The main point and what the OP should do is go and look at the damn thing, plasma used to be much better perhaps like 5 yrs ago, I think you will find the case has equalled now, the LED tv's give the better pic if one has £1100 to spend on a set. The big house thing don't mean chit! One should just be aware of the pitfalls of moving from CRT technology and the only true 1 line answer is to go to a store and compare


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Proper reliable reviews on AVFORUMS.COM. In a shop setting LCD screens look better due to brightness hence why its very hard to make a decision in a shop based environment.


----------



## VVT (Jul 14, 2009)

Watch with Plasma as if you leave a still screen on for too long it can cause screen burn.

LCD all the way.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

VVT said:


> Watch with Plasma as if you leave a still screen on for too long it can cause screen burn.
> 
> LCD all the way.


Next it will be the regasing thing:lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Plasmas suffer from burn in and need regassing every few years 

Which is why I've just bought (not brought!) one!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

NickP said:


> Viewing Distance - Approx 10-12ft
> Sources - Presently Standard Sky +, upscaling Yamaha DVD Player
> 
> Ideally I'd not like to go over £600


Sorry NIck, forgot to reply to this thread......
Forget about the DVD player upscaling, but if it lets you connect by HDMI with an output of 576P (deinterlaced DVD) - Component will be the same only not digital, but analog - then do that, as the TV's scaler will be equal to, if not better than that in the DVD player.

You've no HD, so as your main sources are SD, then there's little point looking at a 1080P TV (getting harder to find non-Full HD ones though - isn't marketing wonderful!!), although some advantages of higher contrast ratio and additional features are still worth having.
For your budget and current situation (plus covering if you do upgrade to Sky+ HD or switch to Virgin XL) then the Panasonic TH-P42X10 or TH-P50X10* would be the one to purchase.

A lot depends also on how you use the TV - is it just for watching TV programs, and the odd film, or do you want to be immersed in the films, almost like being at the cinema (only cheaper popcorn, permissible to consume alcohol, etc)?
If the former, then the 42" is more than adequate, but if the latter is your thing, then the 50" is worth stretching the extra for.

* - looking at £680 ish online


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Many thanks 

I'd probably go for the 42" which is £699 at JL with a 5 year warranty or can be had for around £515 online - any reccomendations?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Brazo said:


> Plasmas suffer from burn in and need regassing every few years
> 
> Which is why I've just bought (not brought!) one!


Regassing every few (2/3?) years!! More info pls :doublesho


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Regassing every few (2/3?) years!! More info pls :doublesho


Did your sarcasm detector fail


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

NickP said:


> Many thanks
> 
> I'd probably go for the 42" which is £699 at JL with a 5 year warranty or can be had for around £515 online - any reccomendations?


Digital Direct - see what they have to offer, or see what JL online offers by way of price matching.



[email protected] said:


> Regassing every few (2/3?) years!! More info pls :doublesho


It's a myth - half brightness of modern Plasmas for the past 2-4 years is the same as aged LCDs, 60000 hours (or 10-11 years of average daily usage).


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I must admit I almost started one of these threads but researched all the previous ones instead. PJS suggested 720P would be ideal given I sit 3m from telly and I use PS3 and don't play blue rays. 

I really wanted a Sony Bravia (to sync with the new PS3 slim) but knew deep down they weren't as good as Samsung and call me a snob I didn't want a Samsung telly

Everyone was recommending Panasonic plasmas and after seeing one in the flesh I opted for a 50 inch 720P, only on checkout I noticed for £20 more I could have a 42inch 1080P Panasonic.

I ummed and ahhed over the pair and 'probably' chose the wrong one  But I'm happy


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

The 42" might have a better contrast ratio, and with FreeSat built in, you've a (another) source of HD transmissions, albeit very limited at the moment.
Whilst you'll not benefit from the extra resolution of 1080p B-R movies, 720p/1080i HD and SD broadcasts, and DVD via Component or HDMI (non-upscaled, but deinterlaced) resolutions should be more than acceptable, since the scaler in the Full HD Panny's is very good indeed.

At least you've always the option of pulling the sofa forward 6' or so, when watching a B-R, then you'll be able to appreciate the extra information your eyes are being presented with.

As long as you're happy with it, and the PQ looks good once you've run it in for the first 100 hours or so on Cinema mode (with the Contrast and Brightness backed off a bit still), then spent a bit of time adjusting it in Cinema and Normal mode for nighttime and daytime viewing - that's all that matters.
A well set-up display will reward you with images that can immerse you in whatever your watching, rather than distract you - just watch some football, and see the difference when grass still looks like grass, as opposed to some green mush as the camera pans across the pitch.
That should in itself be enough of a reason to convince you Plasma is/was the right choice.
Skin tones is another area to use as a gauge, especially where highlights and shadows are involved as well.


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

go LED you wont find better , alot slimmer too if you want to wall mount
#


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Go LED?
What's the aesthetics of the chassis got to do with the picture quality?
Sure, Samsung's TV's look nice........when they're off/in standby mode, but they had to do something to persuade people to buy them, than price alone!

How someone whom appreciates the finer point of car care/cleaning that is detailing, can advise anyone to buy the newest/latest mediocrity is beyond me.
If you must have LCD, with its inherent limitations, then at least spend the extra on decent ones from JVC, Panasonic, some Sonys.
Should you fancy playing the designer card, then there's Loewe, and B&O - and if you want balls-to-the-wall, no compromise, then Pioneer (not a million miles off designer money either!).
But.........and it's a BUT (that's a big but, in case you missed the subtlety :lol: )...... they still fall short in a couple of areas, compared with Plasma.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Moving to new house at start of November.

Already got a 1080p 40" Bravia which is excellent...but now need another TV.

Snooping around I found this LG 1080p 50" Plasma, 2m:1 and 600hz.

http://www.dixons.co.uk:80/martprd/...m=null&tm=null&sku=621926&category_oid=-31895

So, the likeliness is that the PS3 and Wii will be hooked up to this and the 40" will be in the lounge.

Am I going to have issues playing PS3 games on the plasma...i hear all the myths but want real answers, as I would rather buy a 47" LG LCD for the same money if there are going to be issues.

The plasma looks to be of awesome spec.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Screenburn has never been the issue it was made out to be, and any image retention will be temporary, and gone shortly after switching to another channel, or selecting the AV input with an old VCR connected, with no aerial.
Using the 'white noise' picture will remove the retained image in about 2 mins, if even as much as that.
Just make sure to set the display up with little contrast and half brightness for the first 100 hours or so, then keep it on any settting bar Dynamic or whatever, and you'll be grand.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Cheers for your reply


----------

